# Post mounted electrical receptacle



## ¯¯NI¯l¯RO¯¯ (Jul 1, 2005)

Howdy fellas.I was wondering if anyone can tell me the best way of mounting a receptacle on a 3-1/4 inch diameter fence post?


What im trying to do is put an outlet for my bug zapper on a fence post thats already holding my lamp post for the backyard.I could wire the bug zapper directly but it would be nice if i could put a receptacle on that post so I can unplug it in the winter.


Ive seen one at lowes before,Its like a regular outdoor receptacle except the backing is not flat,it has a half round shape so when it gets mounted on a post it mounts plush on both sides.Unfortunately Lowes stopped carrying that product.
any idea wherelse i can get of this receptacle guys?

Thanks


----------



## ¯¯NI¯l¯RO¯¯ (Jul 1, 2005)

Well, since none of you weekend warriors has any answer I searched and searched online and found out that Wal*mart carries this receptacle.
As you can see on PIC 3 the backing is contoured to fit post minimum of 2-1/2 inches max is 4"
PIC 4 is the finish install with my zapper installed
Its just a shame that the so called "electricians" at Home depot and Lowes doesnt know a thing about this gizmo.
Once again another project finished.
To all you "electricians" wannabe out there I hope you learn something from this.(take a close look at the pics)


HAPPY 4th ALL!


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

¯¯NI¯l¯RO¯¯ said:


> Its just a shame that the so called "electricians" at Home depot and Lowes doesnt know a thing about this gizmo.


The employees at home centers are *NOT* electricians. No one ever said they were. If they were why would they be working at a home center. And don't tell me extra money, side work pays just a bit more that those places.
90% of those guys have no clue and give VERY erroneous advice. Many give DANGEROUS advice, I have witnessed this myself.


They do have that same receptacle mounted in an 8" sleeve to go in between a lamp post and fixture.


I question the legality of your installation though. The receptacle you purchased is intended to be mounted in a lamp post, not a galvanized fence post. 
How did you get the wire there?
Is it physically protected?
Is it GFI protected?


----------



## Jasondt2001 (Jun 19, 2005)

That's a great question about the GFCI protection, it is mounted on a metal fence and i could see the metal where the leads me the receptacle itself on the backside of those pics. If nothing else, i would put that circuit on a GFCI breaker. Make sure that there is no other GFCI receptacles that you are going to put on the circuit with the newly added breaker or they trip themselves (weekend warrior project gone wrong, fixed thanks to the people on this site, multiple GFCI's being wired out to one another pigtailing on the 'load' side do NOT work together  ).


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Speedy, I have to rebut your statement. A good friend of mine worked for Florida Power& Light and retired from them. He then ran his own company for 20 yrs., his wife died and he had nothing to do so he went to work for Lowe's. His advice was rock solid, he just didn't want to work the goofy hours and schedules (they made him work in the gardening dept., offload trucks and stock shelves). Talk about mismanagement!
If you were there when Jim was there, in the electrical dept., you got good advice. Al, in the paint dept. has a similar story. Unfortunately, the rest just managed to pass the drug test.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Of course there will be the occassional gem in the bag of rocks. But as you said, the management doesn't even seem to care what your area of expertise is. They use you where they want regardless if you could be of great service somewhere else. 
I even know of an ex supply house counter person who went to work for a Lowes. Unfortunately these guys don't last long. They are usually shipped off to Oshkosh to train new store employees. Many just quit instead of being whored out to who knows where.


----------



## Precision (Aug 4, 2005)

I'll have to agree with Petey on this one. While being in the warrenty business traveling the country for 8 years and now in the JATC apprenticeship program I have been to Lowes and Home Depot my share. First of all probly less than 1% of the employees have ever even looked at a NEC code book let alone have a license. The NEC code has ben wrote and is changed every 3 years for a reason. Not saying that all Lowes workers are dumb asses but they just aren't quilified to give accurate information. Same goes for the guys that work in supply houses.


----------



## Dust Buster (Oct 3, 2008)

*Good Job*

Never even thought about Wal-mart. I just found out that Lowes doesn't carry them either. Working on a job quote for a someone that wants one for their christmas lights, did a search for one and found you. Thanks:thumbup:




¯¯NI¯l¯RO¯¯ said:


> Well, since none of you weekend warriors has any answer I searched and searched online and found out that Wal*mart carries this receptacle.
> As you can see on PIC 3 the backing is contoured to fit post minimum of 2-1/2 inches max is 4"
> PIC 4 is the finish install with my zapper installed
> Its just a shame that the so called "electricians" at Home depot and Lowes doesnt know a thing about this gizmo.
> ...


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

Woah, I see alot of problems...No box, no *gfi protection (not sure just yet)
What wire you run out there? standard romex or uf and then cut a hole and ran it through the post?


----------



## jehollis1017 (Apr 18, 2010)

Trying to locate the one at Wal-Mart. Cant find it. Replacing an existing outlet and wiring with a new one. A sku or a description, brand anything would be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## williswires (Jul 21, 2008)

That device is by Summit Lighting, and as Speedy said, it is manufactured as an accessory for a lamp post.

voilation #1: NEC section 406.4 says "Receptacles shall be mounted in boxed or assemblies designed for the purpose...", so I also question the install from that standpoint.

violation #2: And since this is a wet location, a weatherproof in-use cover is required. 406.8 (B)(1). 

...and we didn't even get to the wiring method yet 

I would suggest that since you obviously have power out to the area, install a support post and mount a box and receptacle on it.


----------



## Volteach (Apr 14, 2010)

This is a cool thread, shows that google really works...


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm curious about lamp post outlets now
I put one in at my last house - '98
Do they make them with in-use wet covers now ?


----------



## williswires (Jul 21, 2008)

...just noticed this is a 5-year old thread...DOH!:wink:


----------

